# Bucket training!



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Haha so I've been working on Finn being comfortable on different surfaces and learning some body awareness and so here's our bucket challenge pictures! He never fails to impress me almost 6 months


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL! Love it!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Awesome!!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Cool!I need to try that,but with two buckets for my guy


----------

